# Keel Laying Ceremony of 1500 Tons MPV at KSEW



## Cornered Tiger

Keel Laying Ceremony of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV) being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) was held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Ltd (KS&EW) on 27 Jan 2017. Federal Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

1500 Tons MPV is a state of the art, multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminium super structure. This MPV will be primarily used for maritime security, patrolling and policing operations. It will have the total length of 95 meters.

On the occasion, the Chief Guest congratulated KS&EW and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) on achieving this important milestone one month ahead of the construction schedule, and said that it is yet another land mark project that speaks volumes of the evergreen friendship between China and Pakistan. He further said that with the developments of strategic project of CPEC, responsibilities of PN and PMSA have increased manifolds in order to protect maritime interest of Pakistan. While appreciating the sound planning of the management, he said that KS&EW has become a role model for other public sector industries, which is continuously making profit for last 10 years.

Earlier, MD KS&EW, R/Adm Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M) in his address said that construction of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel at Karachi Shipyard is part of contract between Ministry of Defence Production and M/s CSTC, for construction of 6 MPVs for PMSA. He said that these Maritime Patrol Vessels will act as a force multiplier for PMSA in safeguarding maritime frontiers of Pakistan together with Pakistan Navy. *He added that all other ongoing projects at KS&EW, including 600 Tons MPV for PMSA, 32 Tons Bollard Pull Tugs, FAC(M)-4 and Multi-Purpose Barge are progressing satisfactorily.* He also said that KS&EW is committed to deliver high quality platforms and services to the utmost satisfaction of the end users.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Khafee

Which class? Any specs?


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Khafee said:


> Which class? Any specs?



Class is unknown. MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots. A main gun same as of the 600 Tons MPV. A Helicopter Deck without a Hanger. Two inflatable Boats. Rest is unknown or Might be same as on 600 Tons MPV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

1500 Tons means it comes with anti ship missile Launching capability and some heavy Guns on it ..


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Starlord said:


> 1500 Tons means it comes with anti ship missile Launching capability and some heavy Guns on it ..


While it is possible to have provisions for missiles on a 1500 ton ship, the PMSA contract pdf makes mention of 30 mm cannon only.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Gregor Clegane said:


> While it is possible to have provisions for missiles on a 1500 ton ship, the PMSA contract pdf makes mention of 30 mm cannon only.



I am just assuming based on last 2 patrol ships which is 600 Ton and have probably the same 30mm gun on it, but this is different class and much more in displacement ..pretty close to a FAC , so my assumption is for it to have at least 2x2 missile launchers .


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Starlord said:


> I am just assuming based on last 2 patrol ships which is 600 Ton and have probably the same 30mm gun on it, but this is different class and much more in displacement ..pretty close to a FAC , so my assumption is for it to have at least 2x2 missile launchers .


There are many OPVs for maritime patrol >2000-3000 tonne displacement but lightly armed.
Though they can be fitted with missiles as add-ons for war time emergency.

Eg: US CG cutters can carry harpoon but are presently not fired with such.

Indian Navy OPVs like Saryu and Sukanya can carry missiles for wartime needs but in peacetime are armed with only 30mm & 76mm guns.

Anyway here's the PDF 
http://de.bima.eu/documents/annex_b.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

I am sure it will lightly armed , but again lets see what comes out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

it will be type 056 i guess (unarmed variant) ... might be armed with 30mm cannons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

can we get the picture without the front posters


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats on start of coast guard ships (likely won't carry more then a light machine gun)


----------



## Tank131

Its probably going to have 30mm chain gun and 4 12.7mm (.50cal) heavy machine guns) all 5 opv can carry helicopters, but they should also be fitted with uav helicopters like the small saker h300. These can be armed with ATGM missiles to search amd strike over horizon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

*Maritime Patrol Vessels*
KS&EW is indigenously constructing two Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) for PMSA of 600 and 1500 tons displacement. First steel of both vessels has been cut, while keel of 600 tons MPV has been laid. The 600 tons MPV is scheduled to be delivered by April 2018 while the 1500 tons MPV will be completed by February 2019.

These MPVs will have the capability to operate independently or as part of a composite force in coastal and deep sea areas. MPVs will be utilized for different roles including Maritime SecurityOperations, Patrolling and Policing Operations against Asymmetric Threats, Surveillance of EEZ, Pollution Control, Disaster Relief and Intelligence gathering.

600 Tons MPV is 68 m long and has a maximum breath of 8.7 m. Propelled by four engines, the vessel has a top speed of 27 Knots while 1500 Tons MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Eagle said:


> *Maritime Patrol Vessels*
> KS&EW is indigenously constructing two Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) for PMSA of 600 and 1500 tons displacement. First steel of both vessels has been cut, while keel of 600 tons MPV has been laid. The 600 tons MPV is scheduled to be delivered by April 2018 while the 1500 tons MPV will be completed by February 2019.
> 
> These MPVs will have the capability to operate independently or as part of a composite force in coastal and deep sea areas. MPVs will be utilized for different roles including Maritime SecurityOperations, Patrolling and Policing Operations against Asymmetric Threats, Surveillance of EEZ, Pollution Control, Disaster Relief and Intelligence gathering.
> 
> 600 Tons MPV is 68 m long and has a maximum breath of 8.7 m. Propelled by four engines, the vessel has a top speed of 27 Knots while 1500 Tons MPV is 95 m long and has a maximum breath of 11 m. Propelled by two engines, the vessel has a top speed of 26 Knots.



so simple guns and a heli will be on the ships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Muhammad Omar said:


> so simple guns and a heli will be on the ships




Looks like it ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Starlord said:


> 1500 Tons means it comes with anti ship missile Launching capability and some heavy Guns on it ..


no no no, its for MSA not PN

its job is patrolling patrolling patrolling against piracy and saving people off sinking ships etc

with boats for boarding and troop on board

it has no probably no sophisticated radar on any weapons on board besides machine guns and may be a single 30 mm front gun

it has NO ROLE against indian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syed_yusuf

may be something like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tank131

ziaulislam said:


> no no no, its for MSA not PN
> 
> its job is patrolling patrolling patrolling against piracy and saving people off sinking ships etc
> 
> with boats for boarding and troop on board
> 
> it has no probably no sophisticated radar on any weapons on board besides machine guns and may be a single 30 mm front gun
> 
> it has NO ROLE against indian navy



Thats correct. These are coast guard vessels/msa vessels meant for law enforcement (antipiracy and anti-smuggling) and search and rescue. The will be fitted with automatic and manned guns and helos for SR and possibly smuggler/pirate interdiction.

Modern cutters like the GRC Pakistan was to get from the US are also equipped with UAVs like Scan Eagle (which Pakistan also has). Theu are used to id/conduct surveillance operation over the horizon or track ship movements. In PMSA they could also be used to attack vessels while keeping the crew at a safe distance. The Saker H300 amd v750 from China can be equipped with ATGM or can be used to expand the search areas in search and rescue missions. The Saker H300 especially is small and light and could likely be stored along side a utility chppper which could also be equipped with a .50cal (12.7mm) hmg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Keel Laying Ceremony of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel Being Built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency at KS&EW*


Keel Laying Ceremony of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel (MPV) being built for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) was held at KS&EW on 27 Jan 2017. Federal Minister for Defence Production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, graced the occasion as Chief Guest.






*1500 Tons MPV is a state of the art, multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminium super structure. This MPV will be primarily used for maritime security, patrolling and policing operations. It will have the total length of 95 meters.*






On the occasion, the Chief Guest congratulated KS&EW and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) on achieving this important milestone one month ahead of the construction schedule, and said that it is yet another land mark project that speaks volumes of the evergreen friendship between China and Pakistan. He further said that with the developments of strategic project of CPEC, responsibilities of PN and PMSA have increased manifolds in order to protect maritime interest of Pakistan. While appreciating the sound planning of the management, he said that KS&EW has become a role model for other public sector industries, which is continuously making profit for last 10 years.






Earlier, MD KS&EW, R/Adm Syed Hasan Nasir Shah HI(M) in his address said that construction of 1500 Tons Maritime Patrol Vessel at Karachi Shipyard is part of contract between Ministry of Defence Production and M/s CSTC, for construction of 6 MPVs for PMSA. He said that these Maritime Patrol Vessels will act as a force multiplier for PMSA in safeguarding maritime frontiers of Pakistan together with Pakistan Navy. He added that all other ongoing projects at KS&EW, including 600 Tons MPV for PMSA, 32 Tons Bollard Pull Tugs, FAC(M)-4 and Multi-Purpose Barge are progressing satisfactorily. He also said that KS&EW is committed to deliver high quality platforms and services to the utmost satisfaction of the end users.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Another successful milestone for Pakistan Navy, with its goal to develop a secure coastal region. Finally we will start having sufficient coastal security boats

100 Meter boat size seems quite wonderful decent size ship will serve for quite a few years

Almost the size of our F22P frigate ships


----------



## khanasifm

Both 1500 boats have landing deck plus hanger for heli and can be armed with Ssm- if needed per specs published online 

Msa- is manned by PN officers seconded to it in war time it will be under PN/defense and in piece time perhaps under min of interior Like other ranger /fc etc ??


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Quite good size and nice development.
But waiting for any big news of larger and stronger ships such as 054A class


----------



## Cornered Tiger

khanasifm said:


> Msa- is manned by PN officers seconded to it in war time it will be under PN/defense and in piece time perhaps under min of interior Like other ranger /fc etc ??



Maritime Security Agency is a separate entity commanded by Rear Admiral of Pakistan Navy. It operates under Ministry of Defense and Pakistan Navy both in peace time and war time.

Pakistan Coast Guards operates under Interior Ministry in peace time and under Pakistan Army in war time.

Although both are part of Paramilitary Forces of Pakistan.


----------



## nomi007

hope it is base upon type-056


----------



## syed_yusuf

1500 tonn msa ship is based on type 56


----------



## Tank131

It is a coast guard/MSA cutter not a warship.


----------



## aziqbal

These units might be a bit small and also they don't share the same hull design as any warships so conversion to war time duty might be a bit off

The idea to develop cutters based on Type 054 and Type 056 means china can turn a cutter into a war fighting unit quickly

They are now building scores of "shared hull"
Cutters

This idea was pioneered back in 2010 by Admiral Yin Zhou

Main gun, fire control and electrical system are the same then you just add passive and active sonars with air search radar

You can already carry a Z9 chopper add tower sonar with torpedos and you have a good warship

The forward deck has a universal plug in VLS

China is doing it really very well

With pakistans limited budget this is worth exploring, obviously not the VLS part

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wolf

why aren't we going for bigger ships. Good to hear news on submarines but stealth or high tech frigates should also be on the priority list and KSEW should be upgraded accordingly with Chinese help. Furthermore, Russians are being invited to Gwadar, so their expertise can also be utilized


----------



## PDFChamp

*Pakistan makes progress on first locally built 95 m patrol vessel*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
02 February 2017
A locally built 1,500-tonne maritime patrol vessel (MPV) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) is currently on track for delivery by 2019, a Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) Limited public relations official confirmed with _Jane's_ on 2 February.

The vessel, which is being built in collaboration with China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), is one of two 1,500-tonne platforms ordered from China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) - the trading arm of CSSC, in June 2015. The platform's keel was laid down on 27 January, said KSEW.

Also included in the contract are* four 600-tonne variants of the MPV, the first two of which have been commissioned and are now deployed for patrols around the Gwadar port coast* and surrounding areas.

*More Details....Also Reported by QUWA:*









Bilal Khan
* KSEW lays keel for 1,500-ton PMSA patrol vessel *

Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited (KSEW) set the keel for a 1,500-ton maritime patrol vessel (MPV) for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).

The 95-metre MPV is one of two 1,500-ton ships being procured by the PMSA, which is tasked with sea-based policing and patrol duties in Pakistan’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ). These are being supported by four 600-ton MPVs, two of which were recently delivered to the PMSA.

The Pakistani government ordered the MPVs from China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC). Of the six ships, three are being built at KSEW (i.e. one 1,500-ton and two 600-ton MPVs).

*Notes & Comments:*

The 1,500-ton MPV appears to be a variant of the P18N offshore patrol vessel (OPV) built for Nigeria. As per KSEW, the MPV has a top speed of 26 knots. The vessel will also have a flight deck for a small-to-medium sized utility helicopter.


**********

*The presence of maritime security cooperation points to the fact that both the states are working towards drafting a comprehensive mechanism to ensure the security of Gwadar and surrounding area. *
*Another significant development in this regard is that the Ministry of Defence Production under PSDP programme signed a contract with M/s CSTC of China for the construction of 4 x 600 Tonnes and 2 x 1500 Tonnes Maritime Patrol Ships in June 2015.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

A country of Pakistan's size should be building ships of 4 times the sizes of these vessels i.e. 6000 tonnes at least. I hope they reach this milestone soon

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mingle

war&peace said:


> A country of Pakistan's size should be building ships of 4 times the sizes of these vessels i.e. 6000 tonnes at least. I hope they reach this milestone soon


All Pak needs a clean Govt nothing more we can have enough money we can buy stuff from European vendors .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Congrats.....

This looks like an enlarged version of our local-built 648 ton 64.2 m-long Durjoy-class LPC's. At least the superstructure....

http://www.janes.com/article/66702/bangladesh-launches-first-of-two-locally-built-large-patrol-craft


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Wolf said:


> why aren't we going for bigger ships. Good to hear news on submarines but stealth or high tech frigates should also be on the priority list and KSEW should be upgraded accordingly with Chinese help. Furthermore, Russians are being invited to Gwadar, so their expertise can also be utilized



These Ships are for PMSA Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. 

PN is looking for Frigates


----------



## YeBeWarned

war&peace said:


> A country of Pakistan's size should be building ships of 4 times the sizes of these vessels i.e. 6000 tonnes at least. I hope they reach this milestone soon



Pakistan make f-22p's which is 3000+/- tons .. and as for reports we are working of upgraded F-22/23 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed_Adeel

Starlord said:


> Pakistan make f-22p's which is 3000+/- tons .. and as for reports we are working of upgraded F-22/23 ..


can you elaborate some ting about upgraded f22/23 ?


----------



## xyxmt

war&peace said:


> A country of Pakistan's size should be building ships of 4 times the sizes of these vessels i.e. 6000 tonnes at least. I hope they reach this milestone soon



hissa bahasiat-e-Jussa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Should be building frigates next.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Syed_Adeel said:


> can you elaborate some ting about upgraded f22/23 ?



Its been in Rumors that PN will place an Order for 4 more F-22P's which will be little Upgraded hence assuming the name as F-23P's , but if PN decide to go For Milgem G or ADA class corvette than it wont happen .. there is no Official Confirmation on Possible order for more F-22P but its just a rumor ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I like it when QUWA and PDF qoute each other , I wonder if chicken came first or the egg all the time

Apart from that I think we have not used our Shipbuilding potential fully considering we have a population & man power of 180 Million people

It is growing slowly buy I think we should have already had 15 Frigates made inside Pakistan 3,500-4500 Ton range

*80's and 90's* was a period of neglect for Navy which is why we are behind 15 frigates which we should have had by now , if we were naturally growing

The 1500 Tones ship are a modest start , Likely firstships that can be considered Corvettes in Pakistan fleet (2 ships)

Finally no more "ZERO" corvettes figure in Pakistan 


However congradutions to the "Marine Time Security" group who do coast guard policing


----------



## war&peace

mingle said:


> All Pak needs a clean Govt nothing more we can have enough money we can buy stuff from European vendors .



Yes but we should do indigenous development like a respectable nation instead of just buying the stuff from abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

2 Corvettes is what we are getting , starting with initial role of Marine time Patrol later to be enhanced with necessary upgrades

Obviously has the necessary Tools we need for enhancing our Navy's /Marine time security





Would imagnie we are getting the ship , requiring a upgrade down the line
Perhaps just acting as a martien time security ship





Armed version with Anti Ship





Missing these bad boys










I would imagine it would have machine gun or water cannon for tackling fires on other ships (fire safety) or a tiny mini inflatable boat on board etc


Since it is not going to Navy but Marine security , likey will be missing many of the electronics etc

But may be we will get all system


----------

